

Hollywood Killer Redux - allisonmobley
http://www.transtartup.blogspot.com/hollywood-killer

======
restalis
I think all these ideas ought to be a subject for a future Hollywood horror
movie. :)

------
userulluipeste
This is one of the most ambitious visions about future of media and
entertainment.

